# Ford 2910



## SPIDER (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi i have a FORD 2910 since 1 month and while i was cutting the grass al of a sudden he just stopped and would not start again. Before i bought it he stood still for more than a year . This week i cleaned the petrol tank and put a new petrol filter but he still don't give a puff  .it looks like he don't get any petrol. I took out an injector and try to start but i don't see any petrol coming in the injector . Anybody an idea ? thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SPIDER,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Was the fuel tank close to "empty" when it quit running? If so, you probably sucked some air into the system. If the filter was plugged, you also may have sucked some air into the system. Air is compressible, and the injectors cannot function with air in the system.

You will have to bleed air out of the fuel system. If you haven't done this before, I have a bleeding procedure I can post for you.


----------



## SPIDER (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes there was almost no more fuel ( about 2 to 3 l ) . I have been bleeding the filter and the pump ( small screw on the body of the pump ) . Despite this there comes no fuel out of the small tubes going to the injectors . So yes i would be very happy if you would send me the procedure . With thanks ,


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

SPIDER, 

Below is the air bleeding/purging procedure that I mentioned earlier.
___________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## SPIDER (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks, think i was not patient enough . I opened the connections to the injectors at the side of the pomp but there was no fuel coming . the point is that the tractor has a front-loader what makes it difficult to reach the injectors . I'll let you know .


----------

